# Serious help...



## skafchin (Oct 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone, I know I am a newbie here, but I could use some serious help. Given a recent death in the family I have come into a fairly large collection of model train equipment that I have absolutely no use for and have no desire to keep. 

I have done some research via ebay and a few other sites, but haven't really found a lot of useful information. I have roughly 400 kits with the majority of them of fine scale miniatures, blackstone engines, etc...

I was hoping someone on here could point me in a direction of how I could find out their approx. worth and if there are any major collectors in Northern California or Northern Nevada? I can provide a list of items in the next day or two to anyone who is willing to help. Thanks in advance. 

Steve


----------



## Hamltnblue (Aug 12, 2009)

Best thing to do is post pics of them here and/or other sites. Include the box pics as well. I think the blackstone items are probably HOn3.


----------



## skafchin (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks...I will try to post some pics later tonight or tomorrow for sure.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Be very, very careful and spread your counsel out over several opinions...many of those kits, especially Fine Scale Miniatures, are worth many times their original sale price.


----------



## chessie14 (Jun 15, 2009)

For sure, and don't use ebay as a referance. Most of the people selling "older" pieces are getting fleaced because they have no idea what they have. They figure its just an old toy. Sometimes it is an old toy, but sometimes its a gem.


----------



## skafchin (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the advice....Here is just the first bit of kits I was able to somewhat organize and Identify. This is probably about 1/4 of what I have... The numbers following the names are the Kit #. I don't have any tracks, but I have about 50 Blackstone engines and a plethora of more kits. If anyone is interested in the entire collection or could lead me to someone who might be, please contact me! Thanks for the help. God Bless.

Steve

Brand Name Kit number 
*Rio Grande Model Ltd* 

Swayne Log Car 3080-LC
WSLC Cab #1 3075-CB
WSLC Parts Car 3072-PC
Rotary Plow 3047
Gondola OR/OS 3001-AD
WSLC Tank Car #7 3076-7T
WSLC 5 Door Black Car	3094-5D
WSLC Box Car 3081-BR
Hot Model 75 Tractor	3051-HT
WSLC 5 Door Black Car	3094-5D
WSLC Port Car 3072-PC
WSLC Cab #1 3075-CB
WSLC Tank Car #7 3076-7T
AC&F Box Car Hon3	3052-BC
WSLC 5 Door Black Car	3094-5D
WSLC Cab #2 3079-C2
WSLC Tank Car #5 3076-7T
McGillbert Log Leader	3036-MG
WSLC 5 Door Black Car	3094-5D

*Master Creations	* 
Bodine's General Store	200
Rutherford B. Hayes Coachworks 55
Muldoon's Distillery 65 & 65 SE
Cooley's Old Rose Mine	70
Minerva Casket Co. 60
Franiz Falk Brewery	50
The Railroad	205
Angel's Camp Water Tower	35
Warnerville Water Tower	25
The Office	CR 602
Harper & Wilson Wholesale Liquir 82
Fanny Schwahn's Confectionery Co. 75
Blendings & Gallerd Cement and Construction Co.	45
Walt Merland Waxworks	80
The Hukill Mine	20
The Warehouse	CR 600
Fred C. Dobbs Mining Supply Co. 40
McCabe Lumber Co	No Kit number

*Classic Miniatures	* 
Fraternity Hall	CM 1
Leadville House CM 2
Queen Ann College	CM 3
Winter's Mansion	CM 12
Bodie Church	CM 21
The Ruins	CM 22
Gold Hill House	CM 24
Union Brass Foundary CM 503

*Builders In Scale* 
Weiry & Sons	1
GW Nichols Wood	2
The Water Front	5
The Coeur D'Alene 6
Tennessee Pass Depot	7
The Leaverite Nine	
The C.G.&T. Hose Co.	
The Trackside shed	601
Pump & Boiler House	602
Flybinyte Construction Co.	603

*Downtown Deco	* 
Skid Row Part 2	DD 1032
Skid Row Part 3	DD 1033
Old Brown Stones	DD 1010
Grimms Funeral Home DD 1030

*Sierra West Scale Models *
Bluesky Company Warehouse	101
Shelby's Marine Service	103
Scotia Supply Co. 201
Wood Cutters Shack….	8087
2 Flat Cars	LT 6
Logging Caboose	LT 9

*Magnuson Models * 
Edison Street Power House	439-550
1245 N. Mater Street	439-542
Cyclops Rail Supply 439-549
Menaska Wooden Ware Co.	439-551

*South River Model Works	* 
Threadwell Textile	120
Blackstone Paper Mills	180
The Millett Creamery	130
The Kingston Creamery	290
The Stone Roundhouse	Box "B"
Wrisley Papers	280
Ware Knellers Machine Repair	140
Kendall's	300
Delabarre Tap & Die	110
Martin Machine Co.	150

*Fine Scale Miniatures* 
Pile Driver	Jewel Series 1
Bailey's Produce Center	Jewel Series 2
Stuffy's Brewing Co.	Jewel Series 3
Franklin Waterworks	Jewel Series 4
Baxter's Building Supply Co.	Jewel Series 5
Skinner's Row	Jewel Series 6
Houligan's Alley	Jewel Series 7
Dexter's Dead End	Jewel Series 8
Avrans Baking	Jewel Series 10

Starkey Coal Co.	245
Station	235
Water Tank	240
The Chippy Hollow Hardware Co.	260
Coal Tower	145
Coal Dock	155
2 Stall Engine House	135
Branekline Bucket Coal Station	230
Pile Driver	105
The Rock Bunker	165
Wilihers Machinery Wholesaler	255
Swakhammers Welding Co.	265
Sewalls Foundary	225
Roodsiele Delights	270
Duffy's Coal Yard	275
Jefferies Point Stave and heading Co.	285
Emporium Seafood Co.	290
Fox Run Milling Co.	295
Rail Car Shed	175
R Schramm MFG	190
Muchenzic Milling Co.	215
Cartcoughts Machine Shop	280
Barongould Tannery	250
Ice Station	50
Barnstead Lumber Co.	195
Freight House 150
Jacob's Fuel Co.	100
Water Tank and Tool Shed	125
Sandhouse	180
Logging Repair Shed	160


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

chessie14 said:


> For sure, and don't use ebay as a referance. Most of the people selling "older" pieces are getting fleaced because they have no idea what they have. They figure its just an old toy. Sometimes it is an old toy, but sometimes its a gem.


I would tend to disagree. The true collector/hobbyist will bid close to market value. Some pieces will go for higher and some lower, but I believe that it will all come out in the wash. I just watched an AHM Krauss Maffei go for $140. That is crazy!!! They don't run for crap yet someone must have wanted it pretty badly. I have two that I've modified for better performance.

I noticed that some of the items listed haven't been manufactured since the late '60's-early '70's. Some are rare. But, as I said, the collectors will come out of the woodwork when they see them on eBay.

The problem is eBay runs hot and cold at times. But I think that you will do well if you list them there.

Bob


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with Bob, the market is pretty fair on Ebay when it comes to high end collectibles, I've never been smoked.

You have some serious collectible Fine Scale Miniatures kits, some are worth $300-400. The Builders In Scale and South River Model Works are not as highly collectible but still command a high dollar. The other kits are very good quality and, with some luck, can get at or slightly higher than original retail. All in all that is quite a collection thus far.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

:SELLIT:

:ttiwwop:


ok not true, but I do want pics!


----------



## skafchin (Oct 6, 2009)

Pics will be up tomorrow for sure! If anyone is interested in ANYTHING please contact me!


----------



## skafchin (Oct 6, 2009)

*Pics!!!!!*

Here are some pics of the majority of what I have. If you or anyone you know might be interested in any or all of what I have, please message me. Thanks!!!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You have really got some serious stuff there, that was one serious modeler who knew what they were looking at. Aside from the common Woodland Scenics and Jordan kits, which could be sold in nice lots, most of that really needs to be put in the market for serious bidders. Those Scale Structures Ltd. kits haven't seen the light of day in over 25 years. 

Find yourself a trustworthy online auction company or someone in the know you can trust---I'm telling you that there are some serious decisions you need to make concerning these---if I find out my long coveted Scale Structures Ltd. traction engine or road roller are in there, I'm going to go fetal and sob like a school girl.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

AS Bob pointed out, that's some serious stuff. Some not so serious, but there qare many pieces in the pics that are quite rare. 

What part of the country are you from? I have contacts all over that may be able to help you.

I'd be interested myself in some of the things but would have to check to see what I could use. I'm not a collector and would probably really upset some if they knew tht the kits would be built and not placed on a shelf for eternity.

Let me do some checking for you. 

Bob


----------



## skafchin (Oct 6, 2009)

Gentlemen, Thank you very much for your help. I am located in Nevada and will have a pretty detailed inventory list complete tomorrow afternoon-somewhere between 700 and 800 items. If anyone is interested in looking over the list, I can email it to you tomorrow if you provide me your email address. Thanks again and and additional contacts would be appreciated.


----------

